# Julia Fischer



## Albert7

I wish that she were better known honestly.

Along with Hahn, Jansen, and Mutter, I really enjoy her playing.


----------



## Albert7

Here is a great interview I found where Julia Fischer is asked in detail about her playing style and interesting violin pieces she worked with in the past.


----------



## Albert7

Fischer is also a wonderful pianist and not just a kickbutt violinist.


----------



## lionelherschtel

Here is a great Spotify Playlist with all the best classical works recorded by Julia Fischer with the dutch record label PENTATONE!


----------



## Heck148

Albert7 said:


> I wish that she were better known honestly.
> 
> Along with Hahn, Jansen, and Mutter, I really enjoy her playing.


I heard her for the first time in June of this year - Beethoven Vln Cto with Muti/CSO in Chcago.
Very fine performance, amongst the best live LvB performances I've heard....
She played a knockout encore - a mvt from Nindemith Vln sonata[?? - not sure] - anyway it had a million notes, all of which she seemed to nail with acuracy and fine phrasing...fine player indeed.


----------



## staxomega

Giving this thread a bump, what are the _essential_ Julia Fischer performances that must be owned?


----------



## Animal the Drummer

I like her approach to the Brahms concerto, a fine marriage of strength and sensitivity (though I wish her tone were a tad bigger here and there).


----------



## hpowders

staxomega said:


> Giving this thread a bump, what are the _essential_ Julia Fischer performances that must be owned?


Her Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto recording as well as that of her Brahms Violin Concerto are both first rate. So is her Khachaturian Violin Concerto performance.


----------



## Ras

Ï like her *debut on Pentatone *with *Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin.* 
She also recorded *Bach's violin concertos for Decca*, but I prefer those works played with period or hip ensembles.


----------



## DavidA

Fantastic Brahms violin concerto


----------



## Bulldog

I'm very impressed with her Mozart Violin Concertos recording. She offers gorgeous playing with a creamy legato.


----------



## wkasimer

Ras said:


> Ï like her *debut on Pentatone *with *Bach's Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin.*


She plays them with technical perfection, but I think that this isn't one of her better recordings - it's interpretively rather blank (and the recorded competition is extraordinarily stiff). But I like every other one of her recordings, and never miss an opportunity to hear her via broadcast. She played a wonderful Brahms concerto in Boston a year or two ago with the BSO and Dutoit.


----------



## Ras

wkasimer said:


> She plays them with technical perfection, but I think that this isn't one of her better recordings - it's interpretively rather blank (and the recorded competition is extraordinarily stiff). But I like every other one of her recordings, and never miss an opportunity to hear her via broadcast. She played a wonderful Brahms concerto in Boston a year or two ago with the BSO and Dutoit.


You have always had high standards, Bill!


----------



## Josquin13

It's good to see your posts here, Ras(mus) and Bill! I'm MRS from Amazon--my new name is Josquin13.

Like Bulldog, I've most responded to Julia Fischer's survey of Mozart Violin Concertos 1-5, along with her excellent Sinfonia Concertante. I thought the violin playing was on a high level (& maybe even equal to my long treasured Josef Suk recordings), and well recorded by Pentatone. At some point, I hope to hear Fischer's Schubert Violin Sonatas set.


----------



## wkasimer

Josquin13 said:


> It's good to see your posts here, Ras(mus) and Bill! I'm MRS from Amazon--my new name is Josquin13.


Glad to see you both here!


----------



## Larkenfield

Josquin13 said:


> It's good to see your posts here, Ras(mus) and Bill! I'm MRS from Amazon--my new name is Josquin13.


Yay! Glad to see another familiar name.


----------



## Heliogabo

I enjoy a lot her Paganini capricci, a fine rendition full of artistry and musicianship.


----------



## Pugg

DavidA said:


> Fantastic Brahms violin concerto


Combined with the Double concerto, ....stunning.


----------

